# Replacement for MT4 and Go Markets



## SittingDuck (14 November 2011)

G'Day All,

Having tried to get back into forex and wanting to backtest in MT4, I have found the MT4 history data issue is now beyond help.

I am looking for suggestions for a replacement for MT4 (not MT5) and a broker that is suitable.

I write my own indicators and EA's in MT4 to allow me to track details and place / modify stops etc (not enter trades).  So a replacement would need to provide similar functionality.

I'm based in Australia, and have a preference for an Australian based broker.

Any suggestions?

Thank in advance for any advice.


----------



## sinner (15 November 2011)

Pepperstone.


----------



## SittingDuck (15 November 2011)

sinner said:


> Pepperstone.




Pepperstone is a MT4 / MT5 shop.  They will have the same underlying problem of rubbish history data as all MT4 shops rely on Metatrader to provide history.


----------



## sinner (15 November 2011)

SittingDuck said:


> Pepperstone is a MT4 / MT5 shop.  They will have the same underlying problem of rubbish history data as all MT4 shops rely on Metatrader to provide history.




Sorry, I completely misunderstood your question!

Dukascopy does JForex and MBTrading plugs into NinjaTrader, as does InteractiveBrokers. I have accounts with Dukas and MB, prefer Dukascopy for forex.

Sorry, not much in the way of Australian choices...I use Pepperstone as my Australian forex broker.


----------



## hedgetrader (21 November 2011)

Hi Sitting duck,
With regards to MT4 tick data. It is not real tick by tick data.  It is only good for testing on higher Time Frames.
Dont even try to test a scalping system with it.

You can download real tick by tick data from Dukascopy.  It tests very similar to live trading.


----------

